# [N00b-alert!] Installing Vuze or Deluge on Optware/DD-WRT



## GhorMaanas (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello! 

some particulars about my device:



router --> tp-link wdr3600 
firmware --> dd-wrt (v24) 
running --> optware transmission from a 4GB usb-drive kept connected to the router 
 
the above set-up was gifted to me by a friend. now i wish to install  either vuze or deluge onto it (to have some more options, as well as  basically to learn on installing-removing softwares on optware/dd-wrt),  and either remove transmission-daemon from it, or keep it there if  there's no harm in it. the problem is, am a linux newbie; however, can  well-follow instructions, and have putty and winscp ready with me. my  query is -- is it possible to install/use either vuze or deluge (or  both; ofcourse, only one out of them) on optware? if yes, could someone  kindly please direct me to a good guide on how to do it? i have multiple  tabs opened in my browser now on the subject after googling since the  evening, but haven't found anything worthwhile. i would highly  appreciate if someone could assist.

thanks in advance!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2014)

Why do you want them if transmission is already there ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 11, 2014)

transmission giving some problems (disconnections, random speeds, mostly low DL-UL speeds). anyway, found out that installing vuze & deluge might not be possible (esp. for a newbie like me) as/on optware. there don't exist packages for them. but found out about rtorrent and rutorrent. trying to figure out ways on installing and using them. have read that rtorrent gives far more options and is more powerful. plus learning to use it would be challenging and exciting.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2014)

Great, please share the experience once you try them out.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 16, 2014)

as written above, vuze/deluge installation on optware was not possible (atleast for me, as no package for them exists on the openwrt repository), and i got stuck in running rtorrent at a step. would pin the blame on inconsistent/ambiguous/non-existent guides and scattered info throughout the interweb for it! the best i could understand was that i would've to compile a package to sort out a dependancy, which's beyond me ATM. i plan to install a linux VM sometime, and may be then attempt that. but anyway, after getting to know about what am going to write below, i simply didn't bother breaking head on rtorrent any further.

the good news is, that deluge (didn't check about vuze) is available as a package for debian, and i have a NAS with debian on it. will attempt installation on that, and then post what i did here if successful.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 21, 2014)

successfully installed deluge on my NAS! 

am re-configuring the whole OS and system on a new pen-drive now. will post later if all goes well.


----------

